# mail comment definir une adresse différente de reponse



## toutletoutim (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis obligé d'utilisé un smtp different pour envoyer mes mail que le compte pop
en gros pop.laposte.net mais je suis obligé d'utilisé smtp.gmail pour envoyer (car chez free ça passe pas)
le problème quand on me répond on me répond sur mon adresse gmail ce que je ne souhaite pas je souhaite que l'on me réponde à l'adresse laposte.net et pas gmail...
avez vous une solution?
merci

La meilleure solution serait sans doute de poser la question dans le forum dédié à ces questions, mais évidemment, pour ça, il aurait fallu prendre le temps de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ! 

On déménage.


----------



## Aliboron (13 Août 2010)

toutletoutim a dit:


> quand on me répond on me répond sur mon adresse gmail ce que je ne souhaite pas je souhaite que l'on me réponde à l'adresse laposte.net et pas gmail...


Il me semble qu'il y a un paramétrage dans Gmail pour ça. A vérifier, les fils concernant les paramétrages avec Gmail sont nombreux, la réponse y est certainement.



-----------------------------------------------------
Avis du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Si je ne m'abuse, il est ici clairement question d'internet, plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!

Ah, Pascal77 a frappé plus vite que moi ! Damned !!!


----------



## Fmparis (13 Août 2010)

Le serveur d'envoi n'implique pas que ton adresse de réponse soit la même du serveur !
Si tu envoies un mail avec l'adresse de la poste même utilisant un autre serveur ce sera à la poste que la réponse sera envoyée ! Il te faut juste bien regarder dans ton message que le mail d'envoi est celui que tu veux ! Et le serveur celui que tu peux ! 

regarde la photo ci-jointe :


----------



## toutletoutim (13 Août 2010)

je pense que je n'était pas assez clair dans mes explication et je vous remercie des vos explication je vais essayer de faire mieux

en gros j'utilise mon adresse www@laposte pour envoyer une mail mais avec free le smtp.laposte.net ne fonctionne pas donc j'utilise le smtp de gmail

le problème est le suivant c'est que lorsque mon interlocuteur reçoit un mail et qu'il fait répondre il me répond à l'adresse gmail et ça je ne le souhaite pas.

Merci pour votre aide

j'espère que mail permet ce genre de chose comme tous les autres, je n'avait jamais eu ce besoin avant mais là j'en ai besoin.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Août 2010)

Salut,

On remercie Fmparis d'avoir posté une image, elle va nous servir, même si c'est mon explication qu'il faudra lire avec  

Il y a à gauche de cette fameuse liste d'adresse (pardon, de serveur), un petit carré avec un triangle vers le bas. En cliquant dessus tu devrais avoir la possibilité d'ajouter des champs (comme "cc hide" ou "répondre à")


----------



## toutletoutim (13 Août 2010)

oui c'est une solution mais je dois le faire a chaque fois ce qui est assez dommage
J'ai trouvé en fait il y a un paramètre sur les pages de config de free qui permet de débloquer les smtp qui sont bloqués.
pour ceux que ça interresse : se connecter à son compte free
puis : Mes autres fonctions : IPv6, Freephonie, SMTP sortant, diodes
là il faut décocher smtp et le tour est joué
sujet clot


----------



## Fmparis (13 Août 2010)

toutletoutim a dit:


> oui c'est une solution mais je dois le faire a chaque fois ce qui est assez dommage
> J'ai trouvé en fait il y a un paramètre sur les pages de config de free qui permet de débloquer les smtp qui sont bloqués.
> pour ceux que ça interresse : se connecter à son compte free
> puis : Mes autres fonctions : IPv6, Freephonie, SMTP sortant, diodes
> ...



Ah oui je n'avais pas compris effectivement ton problème ! En étant aussi sur Free j'aurais pu te dire de décocher la case du smtp de Free pour pouvoir envoyer avec d'autres serveurs smtp. En revanche l'histoire pour la "réponse" je crois que je n'ai toujours pas compris  ton problème, car j'utilise trois smtp différents en fonction de la nature des mes mails (pro/perso/lieu où je suis) mais en aucun cas cela a de l'influence sur le mail de réponse ! 
A chaque fois c'est le mail que j'utilise dans la fenêtre indiqué dans la photo qui reçoit la réponse. Soit si j'utilise dans cette fenêtre le mail de yyy@free.fr, même si j'envoie avec le smtp.gmail ou celui de smtp.live ou smtp.1&1 ou smtp.free ce sera toujours à l'adresse free qui viendra la réponse. de même si jutilise l'adresse yyy@1&1 ce sera à cette adresse que je recevrai ma réponse et ainsi de suite ! Bref c'est pas le serveur d'envoi qui détermine l'adresse de réponse.  

Salut tantoillane  de rien, heureux que la photo peu servir à ton explication aussi  en plus tu m'as appris un truc... je n'avais jamais remarqué cette ligne pour l'adresse de réponse 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## CBi (13 Août 2010)

Avec gmail il n'y a pas de solution complètement satisfaisante : il est possible de spécifier use adresse de réponse différente de son adresse gmail dans les préférences de gmail, mais une partie des correspondants (ceux sous Windows il me semble) verront les deux adresses : "A de la part de B@gmail..."


----------



## toutletoutim (13 Août 2010)

> En revanche l'histoire pour la "réponse" je crois que je n'ai toujours pas compris  ton problème, car j'utilise trois smtp différents en fonction de la nature des mes mails (pro/perso/lieu où je suis) mais en aucun cas cela a de l'influence sur le mail de réponse !
> A chaque fois c'est le mail que j'utilise dans la fenêtre indiqué dans la photo qui reçoit la réponse. Soit si j'utilise dans cette fenêtre le mail de yyy@free.fr, même si j'envoie avec le smtp.gmail ou celui de smtp.live ou smtp.1&1 ou smtp.free ce sera toujours à l'adresse free qui viendra la réponse.



je me suis aperçu que ça le fait avec gmail a moins que je n'ai pas bien configuré le smtp

merci pour toutes vos réponses


----------

